# Vaginal Prolapse in Pygmy Doe



## ctuhy (Feb 15, 2012)

I was hoping my Pygmy Goat was going to deliver a few weeks ago.  I have been watching her and it appears that something was coming out but it didn't look right.  After much searching it appears to be a vaginal prolapse.  She is eating, drinking and acting ok.  My concern is will a vaginal prolapse cause problems during delivery?


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Feb 15, 2012)

no it will not, It will go away when she goes into labor, and she will be fine after that. 

there is a very good chance she will prolapse again her next kidding and it will be worse the next time. 

As long as she is eating, peeing and pooping she is okay, but the prolapse can swell bad enough that it blocks urine flow and then she will need it put back in.


----------



## dhansen (Feb 15, 2012)

I had a doe, who was very small, have a prolapse.  She had triplets the first time around.  She got a little bigger so she was breed again the following year.  Fortunately, there was no problem the next time around.  She kidded the first time without a problem, but it was DISTURBING to look at that prolapse!


----------



## ctuhy (Feb 17, 2012)

Thanks for the all the information.  It seems to come and go, one time I look at her and she looks normal then the next time there is something there.  I probably will not be breeding her again.  I'm hoping she soon has her little ones!


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Feb 17, 2012)

our 6 year old doe, did that last year and made it through her gestation and had two  healthy normal twins. We bred her again this year and she required the vet to come out twice now, She is uncomfortable all the time. At this point we feel it will be a miracle to get live kids out of her and to keep her alive. She has 5 more days until her due date. We are talking about inducing labor tonight, so we can be around this weekend and remove the stitches she has in her from the vet to hold the prolapse in place. 


if she is a pet, and you don't need the kids from her, I would advice not to breed her again and retire her to so she doesn't have to go through what ours is going through this time around and you don't end up with a bunch of vet bills. Luckily for us, my father n'law is a vet, so we can afford to take those kind of chances.


----------



## ctuhy (Feb 21, 2012)

I'm happy to say that Josie delivered healthy twin does this past Saturday. I'm thinking I will just keep her as a pet and not breed her again because she is from my very first doe that I had and I don't want to lose her!  Thank you for all the information, it really has helped!


----------



## Mamaboid (Feb 21, 2012)

Congratulations on the doelings, and great news for the doe.  I love it when a plan comes together...


----------

